# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Jäykkäperäistä allmountain pyörää

## force115

Noh otsikko on mitä on, mutta hakusessa siis jäykkäperäinen maasturi hieman pidemmällä joustomatkalla. Onko jollain kokemuksia vastaavista kapistuksista?

Näitähän löytyis esim:
Orangen crush
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2009bik...hp?model_id=89

ragleyn blue pig rungon ympärille voisi myös kasata, tai sitten joku on one runko (hiilarirunkoakin näyttäisi löytyvän)

Sitten löytyisi myös 29" pyörille tarkoitettua runkoa:
mythic paradox
http://www.freeborn.co.uk/mythic-paradox-frame-1

Kuinkas tällainen käsistään kätevä kaveri saisi pyörän kasattua rungon ympärille ja mitä erikoistyökaluja se vaatii?

----------


## lai

> Noh otsikko on mitä on, mutta hakusessa siis jäykkäperäinen maasturi hieman pidemmällä joustomatkalla. Onko jollain kokemuksia vastaavista kapistuksista?
> 
> 
> Kuinkas tällainen käsistään kätevä kaveri saisi pyörän kasattua rungon ympärille ja mitä erikoistyökaluja se vaatii?



Ei tuommoisen rungon kasaaminen pyöräksi mitään rakettitiedettä ole. 

Itsellä on On one 456, 130mm keulalla/16" rungolla. Porissa on ja saa tulla koeajamaan.

Tässä nyt muutama:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO456/on-one-456-frame

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...ridge-08-28788

Covella on kolme runkoa johon menee 130mm:n keula.
Handjob, Stiffee ja Hummer. 

Kun noita katselee, niin ei kannata ostaa sitä kaikkein painavinta, että jaksaa jotain mäkiäkin ajella pyörällä.

----------


## nure

Jos saat rungon hankittua niin että laakerit , keskiö ja ohjaus asennettuna , niin et tarvi mitään erikoistyökaluja , kuuskolo avaimet melkein riittää .

----------


## yypy

Kasaus onnistuu aika helposti, jos on perehtynyt asioihin kunnolla etukäteen. Ongelmia varten on keksitty fillarifoorumi.  :Hymy:

----------


## perttime

Minä olen asennuttanut liikkeessä keulan ja ohjauslaakerin, ja tarkistattunut että rungon keskiömuhvi on kunnossa keskiön ja kampien asentamista varten. Jarrut olen ostanut pakettina jossa on letkut kiinni ja jossain vaiheessa lyhennyttänyt letkut.

Muuten homma menee aika perustyökaluilla (no keskiö ja kammet vaatii omat avaimensa, kuten myös rattaiden laittaminen kiinni takakiekkoon, mutta nuo on halpoja avaimia).

Brittifirmoja on Ragleyn ja On Onen lisäksi ainakin Cotic ja Pipedream ja Sanderson.

Amerikkalaismerkeistä Evil ja Transition on olleet aika lailla pinnalla. Mainittu Mythic on brittibrändatty Banshee, kun saarilla joku jo omisti nimen Banshee. Ikinä en luovu Banshee Sciroccostani...

Itäeuroopassa näyttäisi olevan lupaavia runkomerkkejä: NS Bikes ja mitä lienee. 

Omaan talliin tupsahti juuri Chromag Stylus -runko, johon siirtyy osia edellisestä rautapyörästä...

----------


## M.P.

> (no keskiö ja kammet vaatii omat avaimensa, kuten myös rattaiden laittaminen kiinni takakiekkoon, mutta nuo on halpoja avaimia)



Jep ja nuo myös kuuluvat sarjaan "kannattaa omistaa", koska kampien laakereita & takapakkaa tulee vaihdettua aika ajoin.

Ohjainlaakerit olen minäkin puristuttanut lähikaupassa.

Ehdottomasti kannattaa rakentaa itse, tulee pyörästä oman näköinen ja tietää mitä missäkin on.

edit-xtra: ...piti kurkata tuota on-onen 456 muovirunkoa ja, heh, veikeän näköinen kapistus! Tuo olisi minun valintani jos jäykkis AM/FR pyörää olisin kasaamassa. Vaatisi kyllä 160 mm keulan, ettei olisi ihan noin jyrkkäkulmainen.

----------


## nure

Kampien ja keskiölaakerien omistamisesta en niin varma enää ole koska standardit muuttuu jatkuvasti mutta takapakan avain tarpeellinen ...

----------


## yypy

Yhen ohjainlaakerin oon pistänyt paikallee puisessa höyläpenkissä puristamalla. En tiiä onko ihan paras tapa, mutta ainakin on toiminut.

----------


## perttime

Ainakin Shimanon Hollowtech 2 keskiö- ja kampiavaimet on niin halpoja ettei haittaa vaikka niillä olisi käyttöä vain kymmenen vuotta.

----------


## brewster

Olen käsistäni kätevä ja kasaillut usean pyörän. Itsekasaamisen motiivina ei siis yleensä toimi rahan säästö. Mutta on se itse kasattu pyörä vaan niin mukava ja jotenkin tuntuu omalta. Tehdastekoinen vaikka sinänsä miten hyvä, on persoonaton.

----------


## Ola

> Noh otsikko on mitä on, mutta hakusessa siis jäykkäperäinen maasturi hieman pidemmällä joustomatkalla. Onko jollain kokemuksia vastaavista kapistuksista?



Tommonen jäykkäperäinen fillari vähän pidemmällä keulalla (130-150mm) on hauska peli. Mulla on ollut pari DMR:ää (Switchback ja nykyinen Trailstar mkIII). Jos on tiukka budjetti, niin teräs 456 on varmaan aika lyömätön. Pikkusen lisää, niin saa esim. Ragley Blue Pigin tai Mmmbobin, joka on alumiinia ja ehkä puoli kiloa kevyempi kuin Pig, sama geometria muuten. Cotic Soul on myös hieno runko hifi-teräksestä (Reynolds 853), jos haluaa vähän vahvemman joka sietää enempi väärinkäyttöä, niin Cotic BFe vois olla jees. Runkoja on aika paljos tarjolla, paljon sulla on budjetti runkoon?

----------


## ibos74

[QUOTE=force115;1421663]Noh otsikko on mitä on, mutta hakusessa siis jäykkäperäinen maasturi hieman pidemmällä joustomatkalla. Onko jollain kokemuksia vastaavista kapistuksista?

Näitähän löytyis esim:
Orangen crush
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2009bik...hp?model_id=89

Itse tilasin Crushin vm.2010. On ollut kyllä hyvä hankinta.

----------


## force115

Joo vaihtoehtoja on kyllä aikalailla. Tällä hetkellä alla on 100mm joustava täpäri, mutta muita pyöriä tuossa testailleena, menee täpäri vaihtoon ja tuollainen jäykkäperä tilalle. Vaihtoehtoja tutkailleena en nyt tiedä tarvinko sitä kaikkein pomminkestävää runkoa vaan mielellään mahdollisimman kevyt pyörä, jossa on sopivat kulmat tuollaisessa hieman teknisemmässäkin maastossa rymistelyyn. Rungon materiaalistakaan en ole niin varma kun omat pyörät ovat olleet vain alumiinia, että millainen se hiilikuitu / teräs runko sitten olisi.

Koko pyörään olen valmis sijoittamaan max. 2000€, joten sillä pitäisi aika pystyvä peli löytyä vai?

Valmiita pyöriä mitä katselin niin orange crushia ja p7 pro:n sais ja rahaa jäisi kyllä hyvin ylikin. Transition transAM löytyy myös, mutta tuntuu aika kalliilta verrattuna noihin muihin?

Kun osaisi päättää, tosin ei asialla nyt niin kiire ole ja kyllä se fillarin kasaaminenkin pitäisi helposti onnistua. Tosin sitten niiden osien päättäminen on taas oma  hommansa.

----------


## Two-Shoes

> Ei tuommoisen rungon kasaaminen pyöräksi mitään rakettitiedettä ole. 
> 
> Itsellä on On one 454, 130mm keulalla/16" rungolla. Porissa on ja saa tulla koeajamaan.
> 
> Tässä nyt muutama:
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO456/on-one-456-frame
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...ridge-08-28788
> 
> ...



Onkos tolla On-one:lla maahantuojaa suomessa? Hyvän näköinen toi 456 runko! Itellä oli joskus vuonna kirves ja vasara Azonic DS-1 Marsun Z1 keulalla sitä kyllä tullut monesti ikävä tässä viime vuosina,oli tosi hauska pyörä ajaa.

----------


## Saapas

Itsellä myös hakusessa max. 2000e:n jäykkis. Tällä hetkellä katsellut Trekin 8000 ja 8500 malleja. Molemmat lähtis Fun-cornerista alle kahteen tonttuun. Mitä mieltä porukka on kyseisistä malleista, olisiko joltain muulta merkiltä vastaavaa tuotetta vaikkapa vähän edukkaammin?

----------


## twentyniner

> Itsellä myös hakusessa max. 2000e:n jäykkis. Tällä hetkellä katsellut Trekin 8000 ja 8500 malleja. Molemmat lähtis Fun-cornerista alle kahteen tonttuun. Mitä mieltä porukka on kyseisistä malleista, olisiko joltain muulta merkiltä vastaavaa tuotetta vaikkapa vähän edukkaammin?



Nyt tuli postauksesi hiukan väärään ketjuun... Kysymykseesi , vastaavia fillareita löytyy esim. Canyonilta ja Cubelta hiukan halvemmalla.

----------


## --+MM+--

Jos Orange kiinnostaa, niin P7 mahtuisi varmaan aikas hyvin tavoitteen asetteluun. Isellä itse kasattu sinkulaversio ja hienosti menee monessa menossa. 2009 mallin 17" rungolla taisi olla painoa 2200 g, mut ohan se terästä eikä trekki. Hinta saattaa helposti karata osavalintojen myötä.

On one on myös kovasti kehuttu niillä ajavien toimesta. Lienee hyvä peli sekin.

µ

----------


## twentyniner

> On one on myös kovasti kehuttu niillä ajavien toimesta. Lienee hyvä peli sekin.
> 
> µ



Väärä vastaus ! Se on paras  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Brittiläisiä ja amerikkalaisia hyviä runkoja on alumiinisena ja teräksisenä siinä 2,0-2,5kg painoluokassa. Esim. SantaCruz Chameleon ja Cove Stiffee on parikiloisia alurunkoja. 
Teräsrungoissa hyvä ohennettu tuubisetti keventää runkoa lähes vastaavan alumiinisen painoihin.
NSbikes lopetti kevyemmän triplaohennetulla putkella hitsatun Societyn ja enää on painavampi FR-jyrä Surge listoilla vaihteellisena.

Keulan geometrian lisäksi kannattaa katsoa miten iso takarengas mahtuu pyörimään,  mukavuutta ja pitoa saa lisää AM -ajeluun 2,4-tuumaisella.  Talvella voi sitten pistää Freddie's Revenzit alle.

----------


## juminy

> Se on paras



Toivottavasti ei sentään.

Pakko löytyä parempiakin vaihtoehtoja, mutta hintaluokassaan On-One lienee aika kova. Ei ihan hirveä tappio tule, jos ei olekaan tyytyväinen ja laittaa runkon kiertoon.

Ihan ketterä ja yleispätevä toi perus 456 on, ehkä se on just semmonen AM. Paitsi toi ei ehkä ole mitään muuta kuin ruma.

----------


## JiiPee

Onone 456 ss:llä mennään täälläkin (liian harvoin). Kiva se on ajaa mut niin on varmaan tuo Ragleykin.
Ononni kai semmoinen tavis ja noi muut sitten enempi true-paikkereiden pelejä (semmosen vaikutelman saanu).

Ragleytä kehuvat isossa mualimassa ihan kuplille, orangekin näyttäs melko vetävältä (mitä ny väri on aika syvältä).
Niin, ja jotkut rotsailee muhvinsa ja jotkut ei, doktö pepper juuesei.

----------


## Shimaani

Täällännii ononone 456. Hupa härveli.

----------


## vilu

Tuo ragleyn blue pig alkoi kiinnostaa. Kiinostaisi lähinnä rungon koko, kertovat ragleyn sivulla 18" kelpaavaan  jopa 188 senttiselle kuskille, standover tuossakin on yli 80 senttiä. TT näyttäs kuitenkin sopivalta. Kokemuksia kellään 18 ja 20 kokojen välillä ?

----------


## --+MM+--

> orangekin näyttäs melko vetävältä (mitä ny väri on aika syvältä).



Sehän saa just niin värisenä kuin haluaa.

µ

----------


## ibos74

[QUOTE= orangekin näyttäs melko vetävältä ([SIZE=1]mitä ny väri on aika syvältä[/SIZE]).


2009 on oranssi. :Hymy: 
2010 mallin väri on vihreä ja saahan sen minkä värisenä haluaa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JiiPee

Nojoo, tsouggi tsouggi, omakin OnOnni on oranssi....mitä ny huumorilla roiskasin :Leveä hymy: .

Bat fak to kalö, tossa orangessa muuten o pätkä vaijerit, joutus porailee vaijerinpidikkeet auki jos meinaa täyspitkät kuoret laitella .

----------


## perttime

> Tuo ragleyn blue pig alkoi kiinnostaa. Kiinostaisi lähinnä rungon koko, kertovat ragleyn sivulla 18" kelpaavaan  jopa 188 senttiselle kuskille, standover tuossakin on yli 80 senttiä. TT näyttäs kuitenkin sopivalta. Kokemuksia kellään 18 ja 20 kokojen välillä ?



Minä uskoisin Brantin (Ragley-mies) suosituksia. Mies sanoo myös että runko on parhaimmillaan kun käyttää lyhyttä ohjainkannatinta ja leveää tankoa. 

Ja Ragleyn rungon kantavana ajatuksena on että ohjauskulma on niin loiva että on kiva ajaa alamäkeen ja satulakulma on niin jyrkkä että on hyvä ajaa istuen ylämäkeen.

----------


## force115

Ragley mmmBop kyllä rupesi kiinnostamaan, mutta voiko tuo runko olla niin kevyt kuin chainreactioncycles väittää vajaa 1,7 kg? Tuostahan saisi tehtyä kohtuu kevyen kulkineen.

----------


## JiiPee

> Minä uskoisin Brantin (Ragley-mies) suosituksia. Mies sanoo myös että runko on parhaimmillaan kun käyttää lyhyttä ohjainkannatinta ja leveää tankoa. 
> 
> Ja Ragleyn rungon kantavana ajatuksena on että ohjauskulma on niin loiva että on kiva ajaa alamäkeen ja satulakulma on niin jyrkkä että on hyvä ajaa istuen ylämäkeen.



Juu pitää paikkansa ainakin kuvan perusteella.

----------


## Two-Shoes

> Juu pitää paikkansa ainakin kuvan perusteella.



Ompahan mielenkiintosen näkönen ketjunkiristin viritys tossa :No huh!:

----------


## Jami2003

Veikkaan että Poleen saa ihan parhaasta päästä olevan etätuen. Kannattaa kysyä suoraan valmistajalta.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kyllä mä varmaan XL:ää lähtisin koittamaan. Ei tuon oman Evolinkin ohjaamo yhtään liian pitkä ole ja olen useamman sentin lyhyempi.

Taival vähän polttelisi itseänikin, vaikka semmosella en mitään tee.

----------


## pinohiiri

Tässä oma näkemys aiheesta eli kokoelma uutta ja käytettyä: runko + tolppa ja pari pikku osaa käytettynä torilta, stonga ja gripit + voimansiirron osia hyllystä ja keula + kammet Saksan verkkokaupasta.

Runko on -18 mallinen Dartmoor Primal 27,5+, kasattu 29" kiekoille. Takana ei kovin paljoa ylimääräistä tilaa ole, mutta sentään vähän. Etukäteen arvelutti, että koliseeko kammet kovinkin kiviin, mutta osoittautui täysin turhaksi peloksi.

Typotus johtuu tästä älykälättimestä.

----------


## JackOja

> Noi Pässilän rungot ovat nyt ilmestyneet firman sivuille: https://passilabicycles.com/collections/hardtails. 
> 
> Herkullisia, mielestäni.



...ja kohta kaikki alkavat haluamaan näitä.

Mut ei tälläinen maitopoika enää kehtaa niistä haaveilla  :Irvistys:

----------


## Lare

Vaimo ilmaisi kaipaavansa jäykkäperän täpärin, Spessun Rhyme, seuraksi.
-27,5
-140-150 keula
-hissitolppa
-1x vaihteet
-koko s
-alle 1500€, ale olis kiva juttu

----------


## slow

Vitus Sentier?

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fi/en/vitus-sentier-vr-mountain-bike-slx-1x11-2019/rp-prod173165

----------


## Sambolo

Pässilä kyl huikee, mutta ei mun budjetille :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Samuli-1

Kaverin P7. Kuulemma tosi hauska ajaa, mut takakiekko ja keula tais luovuttaa jo parin ekan ajokerran jälkeen 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pistol-Pete

Vahva suositus. Vitus on ollut ilo ajaa!

----------


## Jami2003

Big Honzo alla eikä mitään pahaa sanottavaa mutta silti tällainen mainos houkuttelisi 
Jos projektiksi ottaisi nurkkiin pyörimään...

----------


## Kemizti

> Big Honzo alla eikä mitään pahaa sanottavaa mutta silti tällainen mainos houkuttelisi 
> Jos projektiksi ottaisi nurkkiin pyörimään...



Euron halvempi ku Taival..

----------


## Jami2003

En tiedä ajo-ominaisuuksista mutta tuosta Bardinosta ei kyllä pyörä voi hienommaksi tulla

----------


## Human Traffic

Jamin kanssa täysin samaa mieltä! Se on vaan niin nätti..

----------


## slow

> Euron halvempi ku Taival..



Kun ostaa perusmaalatun mallin niin huomattavasti edullisempi. 

https://nordestcycles.com/en/product/bardino-frame

----------


## Jami2003

> Kun ostaa perusmaalatun mallin niin huomattavasti edullisempi. 
> 
> https://nordestcycles.com/en/product/bardino-frame



En olekaan huomannut ja vielä hienompi tuolla vakio värillä imo.

----------


## ArvoPentti

> Commencaliin ymmärtääkseni ei mahdu 29 renkaasta kuin pierunkuori, eli noin 2.2.
> 
> Jos tänne etelään vaikka tulisi luminen talvi, niin sitten ajan sen ajankohdan Dudellani.



"MAXIMUM TYRE DIMENSION (ETRTO)	
27.5" - 71-584
29" - 63-622"

Eiks toi 63-622 oo jotain 2.5"?

Kovasti Meta polttelee täälä. Duden korvaajaksi itselle mietin...

----------


## Frosty

Millaista stack-reach-stemmi-kombinaatiota kannatta alkaa hahmoitella, kun kuskilla on mittaa 176 cm ja inseam 84 cm?

----------


## KotooTöihin

Muistaakseni tässäkin ketjussa on joskus tarjottu transmitteriä. Mulla sattuu semmonen olemaan ja mietiskelin tuossa, että mahtuisko tuohon takahaarukkaan joku 29 nakkikumilla, tai siis varmasti mahtuu jos laittaa riittävän ohuen. Tarkoitus olis 2,2 -2,4. Eteen varmasti menee vähän rouheempikin kummi. Kesällä olis sitten rivakka kommutoida ja maastoon sitten toiset kiekot pyörään suunnitellulla rengaskoolla.

----------


## slow

> Hieno on joo, mutta löytyykö jotain testiä tai muuta taustaa ko. merkille/mallille? Ihan outo meikäläiselle.



Onhan noita. Kyselin muuten tuossa taannoin tuotteistaan ja sähköpostiin tuli vastaus n. tunnissa.

https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-reviews/nordest-bardino-is-a-real-steel-party-hardtail/

https://steelisreal.bike/nordestm2

https://www.pinkbike.com/u/elyari/bl...il-review.html

http://singletrackworld.com/2017/04/...teel-hardtail/

----------


## stenu

Nyt on muuten eka uusi maasturi moneen vuoteen, joka saa jonkinmoista pyöräkuumetta aikaan meikäläisessäkin. Eikä ole terästä eikä edes yksivaihteinen. Vähän yllätti ittenikin.. (Kenties vähän xc tähän lankaan, mutta ihan riittävän all mountain mulle  :Hymy: )

----------


## slow

Onpa hieno Ibis!

(Vaikka onkin lyhyt ja korkea...  :Hymy: )

----------


## Poy

Onko jäykkäperäinen pitkällä joustolla oleva maastopyörä yliampuva tänne tasaseen maastoon (kivikkoa ja juurakkoa), esim. tuo Pole Taival En on 140mm? Jääkö noin pitkä jousto vaan hyödyntämättä ja enemmän haittaa? En ole koskaan testannut, niin en tiedä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Onko jäykkäperäinen pitkällä joustolla oleva maastopyörä yliampuva tänne tasaseen maastoon (kivikkoa ja juurakkoa), esim. tuo Pole Taival En on 140mm? Jääkö noin pitkä jousto vaan hyödyntämättä ja enemmän haittaa? En ole koskaan testannut, niin en tiedä.



Minäkään en ole testannut pitkäjoustoista jäykkäperää, mutta toisaalta en kyllä keksi mitä haittaa pidemmästä joustosta olisi. Ensimmäisillä lenkeillä varmaan jääkin ehkä vähän isompi osa joustoa käyttämättä, mutta itseä pidempi jousto ainakin houkuttaisi ajamaan, tai ainakin yrittämään, niin että jatkossa jäisi vähemmän käyttämättä. Ja luultavasti olisi hauskempaa.

----------


## Sambolo

Itellä trail jäykkäperässä nykyään 160mm keula eikä se ole milliäkään liikaa. En keksi huonoja puolia jos säädöt kohallaan, on tullu käytettyä myös koko joustomatka. Varsinki plussarenkaisessa jäykkäperässä tulee ton keulan kanssa välillä fiilis kun ajais täysjoustolla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Mulla on Taivalissa 150mm keula, ihan saa kaiken jouston käytettyä, eikä toi KettuKolmeNeljä ainakaan liikoja notku tasaisella ajaessa..

----------


## kauris

ihanku 36 lukisi keulassa.

----------


## Kemizti

> ihanku 36 lukisi keulassa.



Samaa katoin itekki, mutta kyllä se 34 on..

----------


## ytte07

Koikeillaas nyt Taivalta. Edullisempi versio kyseessä. Hiukan ihmetytti toi suora tanko kun säätöjä tein. Täytyy koittaa ainakin pari lenkkiä mitä niskat ja leikattu ranne sanoo.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 0802905

Löytyykö näitä runkoja 142x12 takapäällä? 29" pitäisi olla.
Oma s-koon Octane prone taitaa olla lyhyt/pieni.

----------


## twentyniner

Samoilla spekseillä itselläni hakusessa. Tuo Prone on aika lyhyt , sitten kun persjalkanen 176cm pitkä ottaa tarpeeksi pitkän, nousee vaakaputki nyytteihin asti  :Hymy:

----------


## Steamroller

Muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen tekisi mieli hommata jäykkäperäinen jokapaikanhöylä, budjetti max. 2000€, mieluiten lähempänä 1000€. Laiskuuttaa ja työkalujakin puuttuu, joten mieluiten ostaisi valmiin paketin.
 Pituutta on 182cm ja inseam 86cm. Pyörä tulisi ympärivuotiseen käyttöön - painottuen kesään ja perinteiseen suomalaiseen juurakkorallatukseen/yleiseen polkuajeluun. 29" tai 27,5+: en vielä ole täysin perillä kumpiko olisi omaan ajoon parempi, joten olisi mukava jos runkoon mahtuisi kumpainenkin rengaskoko. Keula voisi olla 130-140mm, ehkä jopa 150mm jos se pakettiin istuu hyvin.
Radon Craggler 7.0 olisi tosi hyvä hinta/laatusuhde (ainakin osien suhteen), mutta L-kokoa siitä ei taida tänä vuonna enää saada. Commencalilla ois https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/me...19-c2x26307404, joka vaikuttaa suhteellisen hyvältä paketilta, mutta L-koon saatavuus näyttää kesäkuulle. Mitä muita näitä olisi tuossa hintaluokassa ja mieluiten nopeasti saatavilla?

----------


## Iglumies

Nykyiset loivat keulakulmat saattaa tuntua oudolta, eikä puunkierto enää olekaan niin mukavaa kun muistaa.
Hankin Onzan  Payoff 29" rungon, jossa kulmat lähempänä oldschoolia, eikä ole yhtään kaduttanut.
Valmiina pakettinakin löytyy, eikä teräsrungolle ominaista löysyyttä juurikaan ole, chainstayn onnistuneen muotoilun takia.
Takahaarukassa mahtuu 2,6 nobbynikki 30mm sisälevyisellä kehällä pyörimään hyvin ja tilaa on vielä isommallekkin.
https://onza.com/products/payoff-29-...ardtail-orange

----------


## IHD

En ole havainnut että löivemmasta keulakulmasta olisi mitään haittaa omissa ajamisissa- päinvastoin  :Hymy: 
Turvallaan tosin ollaan ihan yhtä paljon kuin aikaisemminkin kun näissä nykyfillareissa on niin jumalattoman
leveet stongat että ainakin itellä näillä pääkaupunkiseudun pikkupoluilla tangonpää on aina kiinni jossain
2- 4 cm paksussa pihlajassa jotka joustaa jonkin verran muttei tarpeeksi  :Sarkastinen: .  Joku 80 cm levee taitais olla
itellä ihan mahoton, nyt vaihdoin Craggeriin 780 -> 740 mm stongan ja senkin tuntuu ettei mahdu väleistä.
Täytyy ottaa vesuri mukaan jatkossa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jami2003

Jeps se on kyllä paljon vaikuttavampi asia kuin keulakulma 

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pistol-Pete

Ihan yhtä hyvin tolla 66,5 asteen keulakulmalla olevalla fillarilla kiertää puut kuin vanhalla, jossa oli 69 asteen kulma. 800mm tangonkin kanssa on oppinut ajamaan, tosin välillä tulee kyllä vieläkin ahdasta. Mulle ainakin 66,5 asteen keulakulma, 130mm keula, 35mm stemmi ja 800mm tanko toimii helkkarin hyvin ja pyörä menee just sinne minne haluaa.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo ajelen paljon arkiajoa/soratie lenkkiä omalla. Ei nuo nyt sentään niin radikaaleja vehkeitä ole. 

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Steamroller

Hirmuinen pähkäily ollut, että hommaako 27,5+ vai 29 pyörän. Tällä hetkellä kallistumassa alumiiniseen R-kit Santa Cruz Chameleoniin 29er kiekoilla, eli budjetti lähti vähän lapasesta. Tuossa olisi vähän perinteisempi geometria, enkä välttämättä tarvitsekaan hirveän "släkkiä" pakettia.
Lukenut todella paljon puolesta/vastaan mielipiteitä 27,5+ pyöristä, mutta kun siirtymäajoa omalla kotiseudulla tulee väkisinkin paljon, niin päädyn ehkä kuitenkin 29:iin. Tuohon Chameleoniin pitäisi mennä 29x2,5" renkaat, joten sekin kuulostaa paperilla ihan riittävän paksulle. Lueskelin että talviajossakaan tampatuilla reiteillä ei ole kovinkaan suurta eroa 29/27,5+ välillä.
On niin hirmuisesti vaihtoehtoja tänä päivänä, google on sauhunnut kovasti viimeiset päivät. 
Tämä postaus oli vain tällaista itse itselle puhumista - kaikki keinot ajatusten selkeyttämiseksi on kai sallittu  :Hymy:

----------


## Pistol-Pete

29” menee mistä vain, kiihtyy ja rullaa hyvin, on tarkempi ja rensponsiivisempi, sekä puree paremmin pehmeään alustaan. 27,5+ taas on pehmeämpi juurakkojumpassa ja pitää paremmin kovemmalla pinnalla, mutta ei ole ajotuntumaltaan niin tarkka ja sähäkkä. Hieno pyörä kyllä tuo Chameleon ihan kummilla vaan kiekoilla otatkin.

----------


## Jami2003

Kokemuksia molemmista ja suosittelen plussa kumia ettet pääsisi niin helpolla 

Ihan riippuu kumista rullaus, yhtä hyvin tuntuu arki-ajossa rullaavan hyvin rullaavat plussa kumit. Mutta sitten kun mennään suomi metsään onkin hyödyt ihan ilmeiset plussan hyväksi. Pystyy pitämään alempia paineita mikä yhdistettynä plussa renkaaseen antaa järkyttävästi paremman pidon. Lisäksi juurakossa yms plussa rengas ei ota niin helposti ohjausta maaston epätasaisuuksista. Ja tietysti plussa kantaa paremmin märällä pehmeällä polulla jne... 

Itse asiassa meinaan ehkä vaihtaa täpärinkin rengastuksen 29er - > 27,5+ 

Lähetetty minun COL-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kemizti

Ei ihan suoranaisesti vastaa mihinkään edellä olevaan kysymykseen, mutta heitämpä lusikkani soppaan; ite tykkään enemmän, paljon enemmän plussakumin ajokäytöksestä ja mulle jopa yksi pyöräkauppias ihmetteli, että miksi kukaan ylipäätään ostaa 29" laitteita, kun 27,5+ on olemassa.. toisaalta "nykymuotihan" on 29" edessä ja 27,5+ takana.. ota näistä nyt sitten selvää..

----------


## Steamroller

Jotenkin olen itsekin järkeillyt, että 29er ~2,4"-2,6" kokoisena voisi olla omaan ajoon se sopivin. Cruzi sanoo Chameleonista näin: "The Chameleon will accommodate up to 29x2.5 or 27.5x3.0. If you adjust the dropouts back a bit (lengthen chainstays) you can fit some 29x2.6 tires as well". Sinänsä hyvä, että tuohon voi huoletta vaihtaa sitten 27,5+ alle, jos tekee mieli kokeilla "uusinta muotia"  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Tommonen R kit 29er haettiin just toissa päivänä meidän juniorille. Hyvin näyttää kulkevan. Sen, mitä nopeesti kokeilin, niin totuttelua vaatii jo tollanen Chameleon-geometriakin, kun on tottunut perinteisempiin kulmiin (ja pääsääntöisesti jäykkään keulaan).

----------


## Kuntoilija

Niin näyttää kulkevan hyvin. Junnu on ilmeisesti mitoissa, kun 29" näyttää enduristin alla ihan vanhalta 26".

----------


## IHD

Kyllä täytyy sanoa että tuommoinen29 jäykkäperä loivalla keulakulmalla on tälläisen kehnohkolla ajotaidolla varustetulle setämiehelle parasta mitä
piitkään aikaan fillaripuolella on kohdalle sattunut. Vaikka meno on melko kaukana Samuli1:sen & kumppaneiden räppäämisestä (kiitos muuten mukavista youtube pätkistä Samulille !)  niin sitä syntyy jopa sellainen illuusio että ajotaito on jonkin verran kehittynut: paikat jotka wanhalla 26" maratooni täpärillä aiheutti ongelmia (100 mm joustoa molemmissa päissä) menee ongelmitta jäykkäperällä :Sarkastinen: . Trailitäpäriin (29" sekin) verrattuna ajaminen on toki hitaampaa, mutta todella paljon fyysisempää: persettä ei pysty pitään penkissä ja laskut on paljon "röykyttävämpiä" siten että välillä on pakko pysähtyä vetämään henkeä - ameeriikkalaisia lainatakseni " I'm stoked" :Hymy:  P.s. Siirtyminen flattipolkimiin jäykkäperän myötä oli myös toinen ahaa-juttu  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## stenu

> Niin näyttää kulkevan hyvin. Junnu on ilmeisesti mitoissa, kun 29" näyttää enduristin alla ihan vanhalta 26".



Juu 184 noin (täytti keväällä 14 v. Toivottavasti ei ihan hirveesti enää veny). Vähän hankalasti meni koot kameleontissa, ja oikeastaan melkein kaikissa muissakin. Lyhytselkäiselle 185-senttiselle XL:t on ihan liian pitkiä ja L taas jäänee pieneksi suht nopeasti.

----------


## -W-

Omakin raato kotiutui vihdoin ja ihan oikea L-koon konkeli sieltä sitten lopulta tuli. Taisi olla "viimeisistä viimeisin"..  :Hymy: 

On vielä kylkiluut  sen verran kipeät yhdestä aikaisemmasta voltista, että pitää jättää isommat testailut myöhemmälle, mutta ihan tuntuu soivalta laitteelta hintaisekseen. Keulakulma ei ainakaan ole yhtään liian loiva omaan makuun, vois vaikka olla loivempikin  :Leveä hymy: 

SLX:n liipaisin ja dropperin hantaaki menee kyllä vaihtoon. XT:hen kun on tottunut, niin on se vaan niin paljon parempi ja droperi pitää saada tangon alle kuten muissakin pyörissä... Gripit kanssa vähän kovan oloiset ja samaa vikaa kapeassa satulassakin. Mutta nämä tietty henkilökohtaisia mieltymyksiä

----------


## pkuitune

> Omakin raato kotiutui vihdoin ja ihan oikea L-koon konkeli sieltä sitten lopulta tuli. Taisi olla "viimeisistä viimeisin".. 
> 
> On vielä kylkiluut  sen verran kipeät yhdestä aikaisemmasta voltista, että pitää jättää isommat testailut myöhemmälle, mutta ihan tuntuu soivalta laitteelta hintaisekseen. Keulakulma ei ainakaan ole yhtään liian loiva omaan makuun, vois vaikka olla loivempikin 
> 
> SLX:n liipaisin ja dropperin hantaaki menee kyllä vaihtoon. XT:hen kun on tottunut, niin on se vaan niin paljon parempi ja droperi pitää saada tangon alle kuten muissakin pyörissä... Gripit kanssa vähän kovan oloiset ja samaa vikaa kapeassa satulassakin. Mutta nämä tietty henkilökohtaisia mieltymyksiä



Osoittautuiko raato palautusvehkeeksi, kuten ensi alkuun pelkäsit, vai onko ihan iskemätön kapistus?

Millä tapaa XT:n liipaisin peittoaa tuon halvemman SLX:n? Mietin, että voisin itsekin tuon päivityksen tehdä, mikäli siitä olisi jotain konkreettista hyötyä. Dropperiin olen toistaiseksi ollut tyytyväinen, ja miksipä en olisi, sillä se on toiminut niin kuin pitää, eikä minulla toisaalta ole juuri kokemusta muista droppereista.

----------


## Steamroller

Päädyin sitten R-kit Chameleon 29:iin, taisi olla larun pyörän viimeinen L-kokoa. Kyllähän tuossa merkki maksaa, mutta sellainen periaate oli, että kerralla ostaa monipuolisen ja pitkäikäisen jäykkiksen. Dropouttivalikoima on kyllä hyvä: maastossa en ole koskaan sinkulalla ajanut, mutta tätä tulee varmasti kokeiltua tulevaisuudessa. Geometria vaikuttaisi todella leikkisältä ja omalle ruholle määrämittaiselta - näin pihapumppailun perusteella. 

Nyt vaan tuskallinen odotus että Timen polkimet (taitaa olla ainoa osa johon olen merkkiuskovainen) saapuvat postiin. Polut sulaa ja kuivaa hyvää tahtia täällä pohjoisemmassakin, ajokuumetta pukkaa!

----------


## 019-MTB

> Muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen tekisi mieli hommata jäykkäperäinen jokapaikanhöylä, budjetti max. 2000€, mieluiten lähempänä 1000€. Laiskuuttaa ja työkalujakin puuttuu, joten mieluiten ostaisi valmiin paketin.
>  Pituutta on 182cm ja inseam 86cm. Pyörä tulisi ympärivuotiseen käyttöön - painottuen kesään ja perinteiseen suomalaiseen juurakkorallatukseen/yleiseen polkuajeluun. 29" tai 27,5+: en vielä ole täysin perillä kumpiko olisi omaan ajoon parempi, joten olisi mukava jos runkoon mahtuisi kumpainenkin rengaskoko. Keula voisi olla 130-140mm, ehkä jopa 150mm jos se pakettiin istuu hyvin.
> Radon Craggler 7.0 olisi tosi hyvä hinta/laatusuhde (ainakin osien suhteen), mutta L-kokoa siitä ei taida tänä vuonna enää saada. Commencalilla ois https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/me...19-c2x26307404, joka vaikuttaa suhteellisen hyvältä paketilta, mutta L-koon saatavuus näyttää kesäkuulle. Mitä muita näitä olisi tuossa hintaluokassa ja mieluiten nopeasti saatavilla?



Ihan vaan mielenkiinnosta että miksi noin pienelle kuskille L-koon 29?

----------


## Steamroller

> Ihan vaan mielenkiinnosta että miksi noin pienelle kuskille L-koon 29?



Cragglerin geometriasta en tiedä, mutta Chameleon L-koossa on itselle just eikä melkein  :Hymy:  Kaikki aiemmat pyörät olleet myös L / 18,5" - 19,5", viimeisimpänä Bronson viitisen vuotta sitten. Geometriataulukoista tulee yleensä tarkemmin katsottua vain reach, standover ja satulaputken pituus, muista asioista en ole niin perillä.

----------


## 019-MTB

> Cragglerin geometriasta en tiedä, mutta Chameleon L-koossa on itselle just eikä melkein  Kaikki aiemmat pyörät olleet myös L / 18,5" - 19,5", viimeisimpänä Bronson viitisen vuotta sitten. Geometriataulukoista tulee yleensä tarkemmin katsottua vain reach, standover ja satulaputken pituus, muista asioista en ole niin perillä.



Ok, itse oon 191 cm pitkä ja suosin mediumia ennen ällää. En oo netistä lukenut kokoja vaan ajellut pyöriä ihan livenä.

----------


## Steamroller

Minun mielestä medium-kokoinen runko ja 191 cm pituinen kuski tarkoittaa yhtä tai useampaa seuraavista asioista: pyörämerkin kokotaulukko/skaala on outo, ajat pelkkää alamäkeä, ajat liian pienellä pyörällä, kuulut mittasuhteiltasi ääripäähän tai olet käsittänyt runkosi koon väärin  :Vink:  Mutta joo, ei oikean kokoisen rungon valinta tule perustua yhteen kirjaimeen.

----------


## santei

Aika todella epämääräisillä mittasuhteilla varustettu saa olla jos m-koon runko on sopiva 191cm mittaiselle. Vai yritätkö nykygeometrian pyöristä saada jonkun vanhan pienen 26" tuumaisen pyöränfiiliksen?

----------


## twentyniner

Kaveri yrittää saada 29" renkailla varustettua BMX pyörää alleen  :Hymy:

----------


## -W-

> Osoittautuiko raato palautusvehkeeksi, kuten ensi alkuun pelkäsit, vai onko ihan iskemätön kapistus?
> 
> Millä tapaa XT:n liipaisin peittoaa tuon halvemman SLX:n? Mietin, että voisin itsekin tuon päivityksen tehdä, mikäli siitä olisi jotain konkreettista hyötyä. Dropperiin olen toistaiseksi ollut tyytyväinen, ja miksipä en olisi, sillä se on toiminut niin kuin pitää, eikä minulla toisaalta ole juuri kokemusta muista droppereista.



Kyllä se ihan pakasta vedetty oli, tai sitten käyttämätön showroom pyörä. Mitään jälkkiä ei ollut missään ja vähän huolellisemmin kasattukin naapurilla, tosin oli tässäkin eturattaan ketjuohjain löysällä, osasta stemmien pultteja puuttui prikat ja muuta pientä..


Markkinointitermeistä en tiedä noiden liipaisimien suhteen, mutta pienemmälle rattaalle tapahtuva vaihtotapahtuma on ihan erilainen SLX vs. XT. Siinä missä SLX:ssä painat namiskan eteen, niin takavaihtaja nytkähtää hieman pienemmälle päin, mutta iso nytkäys/varsinainen vaihto tapahtuu vasta kun päästät SLX:n vivusta irti. XT:ssä taas pamahtaa kerralla uusi vaihde eteenpäin painettaessa ja irti päästettäessä ei tapahdu enää yhtään mitään.

Samasta syystä XT:ssä voi vaihtaa kaksi kerrallaan pienemmälle rattaalle päin ja SLX:ssä vain yhden kerrallaan = tähän kun on tottunut, niin vaikea on naksutella enää yksi kerrallaan joka tilanteessa.. Lisäksi isommalle rattaalle vaihdettaessa XT:ssä pystyy vaihtamaan neljä kerralla ja SLX:ssä kolme -> tällä ei niinkään mitään merkitystä itselle, mutta samasta syystä XT:n vivun liike on lyhyempi joka on omaan sormeen myös paljon mukavampi. Lisäksi tuo Maguran jarrukahva/SLX-vaihtaja kombo ei vain ergonomisesti istu omiin sormiin mitenkään. Kun on ikänsä siirtänyt jarrukahvat niin paljon sisäänpäin ettei niitä käytä kuin päästä yhdellä sormella, niin tässä ajautuu tuo SLX:n vipu niin kauas ettei samalla otteella pysty enää vaihtamaan vaihteita = uusi vaihtaja tulee omalla clampilla, jotta saan etäisyyden itseä miellyttäväksi.


Ja mitä dropperin namiskaan tulee (itse tolppahan on ihan ok), niin se on melko jäykkä ja itse en halua peukaloa nostaa pois tangon alapuolelta missään tilanteessa = ote tankoon ei ole kovin turvattu jos peukalo on sen yläpuolella. Toki tuollakin pärjää, mutta itse käytän hissitolppaa niin paljon kaikissa pyörissä, että haluan sen olevan samassa paikkaa myös joka pyörässä.






Piti myös piruuttain vaihtaa nuo id38 kehillä olevat 3" Fat Freddiet tähän ja täytyy sanoa, että tälläiseksi "postimyyntipyöräksi" tässä on kyllä monia asia ihan fiksusti tehty. Chainstaykin on koneistettu ohut kalikka eturattaan takapuolelle asti (josta vasta muuttuu putkeksi), jolloin tuohon jää tilaa jopa tuolle 27,5x3" renkaallekin (minkä halkaisija on hyvin lähellä tuota vakiota 29x2.35").

Itselleni tämä tuli "do it all" yleispyöräksi, jolla voi hakea haastetta ihan lähipoluiltakin, käydä rouvan kanssa ajamassa lapissa (rouvalla täpäri, mutta meno sen verran rauhallisempaa, ettei se oikein itselle tunnu miltään jos täysjousto alla), mennä muksujen kanssa kokeilemaan pumptrackiä, heittää naapurin kanssa soratielenkkiä (kaksi pullotelinettä ihan jees kuumina päivinä) ja tehdä muutaman päivän pyöräretkiä teltan kanssa (isoon etukolmioon saan kivan kokoisen runkolaukun). Tässä kun lisäksi oli sama voimansiirtokin kuin muissa aktiivikäytössä olevissa maastokonkeleissa itselläni on, niin voin vaihtaa näppärästi renkaita kaikkien kesken muutamassa kymmenessä sekunnissa = laajentaa itselleni kaikkien pyörien käyttöä.


Merkkihän ei missään nimessä ole kovin "mediaseksikäs", ulkonäkö on niin ja näin (itse en tuostä värityksestä niin kauheasti perusta, mutta makukysymys sekin), mutta "Value for Money" on tässä omiin tarpeisiin paikkaamaan muiden pyörien jättämää aukkoa erittäin kohdillaan. Toki titaanirunkoinen olisi paljon hienompi, mutta silloin olisi pitänyt tyytyä pelkkään runkoon kokonaisen pyörän sijasta  :Hymy:

----------


## hece

> Markkinointitermeistä en tiedä noiden liipaisimien suhteen, mutta pienemmälle rattaalle tapahtuva vaihtotapahtuma on ihan erilainen SLX vs. XT. Siinä missä SLX:ssä painat namiskan eteen, niin takavaihtaja nytkähtää hieman pienemmälle päin, mutta iso nytkäys/varsinainen vaihto tapahtuu vasta kun päästät SLX:n vivusta irti. XT:ssä taas pamahtaa kerralla uusi vaihde eteenpäin painettaessa ja irti päästettäessä ei tapahdu enää yhtään mitään.



Instant release on markkinointitermi joka 11s XT:stä ja XTR:stä löytyy, mutta SLX:stä ei. Tuo tuplavaihto isommalle pykälälle on kyllä maastoajossa itselläkin kovassa käytössä kun ylämäki muuttuu alamäeksi.

Dropperin vivuksi kannattaa hommata Wolftoothin tai PNW:n vipu, molemmat saaneet runsaasti kehuja.

----------


## pkuitune

> Kyllä se ihan pakasta vedetty oli, tai sitten käyttämätön showroom pyörä. Mitään jälkkiä ei ollut missään ja vähän huolellisemmin kasattukin naapurilla, tosin oli tässäkin eturattaan ketjuohjain löysällä, osasta stemmien pultteja puuttui prikat ja muuta pientä..



Minulta puuttui kanssa osa stemmin pulttien prikoista... Lisäksi oli tuo takavaihtajan liipaisin löysällä. Taisin selvitä siis yllättävän vähällä,tai sitten minulla on vielä jotain isompaa löytämättä  :Leveä hymy:  






> Markkinointitermeistä en tiedä noiden liipaisimien suhteen, mutta pienemmälle rattaalle tapahtuva vaihtotapahtuma on ihan erilainen SLX vs. XT. Siinä missä SLX:ssä painat namiskan eteen, niin takavaihtaja nytkähtää hieman pienemmälle päin, mutta iso nytkäys/varsinainen vaihto tapahtuu vasta kun päästät SLX:n vivusta irti. XT:ssä taas pamahtaa kerralla uusi vaihde eteenpäin painettaessa ja irti päästettäessä ei tapahdu enää yhtään mitään.
> 
> Samasta syystä XT:ssä voi vaihtaa kaksi kerrallaan pienemmälle rattaalle päin ja SLX:ssä vain yhden kerrallaan = tähän kun on tottunut, niin vaikea on naksutella enää yksi kerrallaan joka tilanteessa.. Lisäksi isommalle rattaalle vaihdettaessa XT:ssä pystyy vaihtamaan neljä kerralla ja SLX:ssä kolme -> tällä ei niinkään mitään merkitystä itselle, mutta samasta syystä XT:n vivun liike on lyhyempi joka on omaan sormeen myös paljon mukavampi. Lisäksi tuo Maguran jarrukahva/SLX-vaihtaja kombo ei vain ergonomisesti istu omiin sormiin mitenkään. Kun on ikänsä siirtänyt jarrukahvat niin paljon sisäänpäin ettei niitä käytä kuin päästä yhdellä sormella, niin tässä ajautuu tuo SLX:n vipu niin kauas ettei samalla otteella pysty enää vaihtamaan vaihteita = uusi vaihtaja tulee omalla clampilla, jotta saan etäisyyden itseä miellyttäväksi.



Kiitos detailista selityksestä. Yritin itsekin tuotavertailua tehdä valmistajan mainospuheiden perusteella, mutta ne eivät oikein maallikolle auenneet. Tämä selitys auttaa todella paljon! Ehkä minullakin esiintyneet vaihtamisongelmat johtuvat tästä liipaisimen toimintalogiikasta,eikä niinkään vaijerin kanittamisesta tai jotain muusta varsinaisesta viasta/ongelmasta.

Eikös tämä liipaisin ole se "liipaisin-to-be", jos haluan käyttää tuota samaa kiinnitystapaa, joka SLX:n liipaisimessa on: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...b-right-450106





> Ja mitä dropperin namiskaan tulee (itse tolppahan on ihan ok), niin se on melko jäykkä ja itse en halua peukaloa nostaa pois tangon alapuolelta missään tilanteessa = ote tankoon ei ole kovin turvattu jos peukalo on sen yläpuolella. Toki tuollakin pärjää, mutta itse käytän hissitolppaa niin paljon kaikissa pyörissä, että haluan sen olevan samassa paikkaa myös joka pyörässä.



Jees, tämän pointin ymmärsin itsekin heti, kun googlailin vähän,millaisia erilaisia liipaisimia tuolle hissitolpalle on. Kuten sanottua, olen kertakaikkisen noviisi maastopyöräilyssä, minkä vuoksi tämäkin asia tuli uutena tietona...  :Hymy:

----------


## IHD

> Kokohan on ihan henkilökohtainen juttu. Itse olen 172, poika on 186 ja voidaan ajaa ihan hyvin samoilla pyörillä. Nykymuodin mukaan lyhyt pyörä on syntiä, mutta kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että sellainen on tosi hauska ja ketterä mutkapoluilla... varsinkin tiukalla keulakulmalla . Ehkä tuo on seuraava muoti. Jos satulan saa tarpeeksi ylös, on koko ihan jees mielestäni.



Juu, näin on näkkileipä. Ajoin duunimatkat tähän vuoteen asti 18" Cubella (olen 183 cm)  ja nyt se on lyhyemmällä ja pystymällä stemmillä varustettuna vaimon (165 cm) käytössä. Runko on niin sloupattu ettei standoverkaan muodostu ongelmaksi. Mulle kuutio oli tietty nykytrendiin nähden ahdas ja korkea, vaimolle taas melkeinpä nykytrendin mukainen  :Hymy: . Ketterä = rauhaton ja OTB herkkä ? Kyllä noi geometriat on maastoajoon tarkoitetuissa fillareissa eteenpäin koko ajan menneet, ei ihan pelkkä muotijuttu.

----------


## stenu

> Nykymuodin mukaan lyhyt pyörä on syntiä, mutta kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että sellainen on tosi hauska ja ketterä mutkapoluilla... varsinkin tiukalla keulakulmalla *ja jäykällä keulalla* . Ehkä tuo on seuraava muoti. Jos satulan saa tarpeeksi ylös, on koko ihan jees mielestäni.



(Tein pienen lisäyksen...  :Hymy: ) Tästä olen muuten erityisen samaa mieltä ja varsinkin 29-tuumaisena. Vanha totuus siitä, että pyörän kaikkia ominaisuuksia ei pysty parantamaan geometriaa säätämällä. Lopputulos on aina joltain osin lähtökohtaansa parempi, mutta jonkun toisen ominaisuuden suhteen huonompi. Pitkän jouston kanssa loiva keula on pakollinen välttämättömyys, jotta keulan painuessa kasaan se ei kippaa kuskiaan yli, mutta jos pitkän jouston takia loivalle keulalle ei ole tarvetta, ei se mikään itseisarvo ole. Muutenkin mielestäni jäykkäperä toimii sitä paremmin, mitä vähemmän se joustaa edestä - tetenkin kuskin ajotapa ja -maasto huomioiden. Sillä, että speksaa "varuiksi" enemmän joustoa, kuin mitä oma ajaminen oikeasti vaatii, ei ainakaan voita mitää. Ja sama koskee muuten täysjoustojakin.

----------


## GKC

Kyllä mä oon ainakin ihan myyty tollaselle uudentyyppiselle geometrialle. 
Tietty maastopyöräilyä on niin monenlaista. Jos tykkää hiljaisella vauhdilla kirkkailla puiden ympäri niin siihen ei släcki pyörä varmasti ole omiaan mutta ei kai kukaan ole niin väittänytkään että sen pitäisikään olla...

Omat maastot ja ajotyyli on juuri sellainen että on ollut uudella pyörällä heti sellainen ahaa-fiilis että "tällaisella pyörällähän sitä olisi aina pitänyt ajaa"!

Suurin ero vanhaan xc-pyörään on mun mielestä juuri toi otb-herkyyden dramaattinen väheneminen. Myös keuliminen ja manuaalit on todella paljon helpompia johtuen ilmeisesti lyhyemmästä chainstaysta. Tämäkin osaltaan helpottaa esteiden ylitystä huomattavasti ja tekee pyörästä kokoistaan ketterämmän oloisen.

Edit:
Tarkoitan vaan sitä että kun topicin otsikko on "Jäykkäperäistä all-mountain pyörää" niin turha kai sitä on valittaa tässä jos kokee että ko. pyörätyyppi ei sovellukaan  hidasvauhtiseen puunkiertoajoon...

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Lähinnä mietin tuota bb:n korkeutta, kuin herkästi kolisee. Joo tuolla laakerin tiedolla en googlesta saanu mitää järkevää, tuo akselikin aiheutti hämmennystä. Kuvaa kun kattelee niin onko tuossa akselille kaksi eri paikkaa vai mikä tuo peräpään viritelmä on? Edit: dropoutti tuleeki niihi reikiin ilmeisesti kiinni, tuleekohan sekään mukana, luulis ainakin..

----------


## Grr

Ah joo.
Jälleen, paperilla, Eccentriciin verrattuna bb droppia 10 mm vähemmän (!), keulasuositus 0-10 mm pitempi. Juuri nyt en jaksa laskea paljonko looooiva keulakulma ja pitempi akseliväli tekee hyvää ajonaikaiseen keskiön korkeuteen. En ole kokenut 175 mm kammilla ja 7 mm ohuilla (+ piikit) muovipolkimilla kolinaa ongelmaksi.

----------


## hece

> Lähinnä mietin tuota bb:n korkeutta, kuin herkästi kolisee. Joo tuolla laakerin tiedolla en googlesta saanu mitää järkevää, tuo akselikin aiheutti hämmennystä. Kuvaa kun kattelee niin onko tuossa akselille kaksi eri paikkaa vai mikä tuo peräpään viritelmä on? Edit: dropoutti tuleeki niihi reikiin ilmeisesti kiinni, tuleekohan sekään mukana, luulis ainakin..



Ratkaisu lienee tällainen kuten Genesis Tarnin teräsrungossa: 
https://images.immediate.co.uk/produ...ckground=white
https://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/im...-frameset4.jpg
Eli molemmille puolille tulee korvakkeet kahdella pultilla runkoon kiinni. Näyttää itse asiassa erittäin samanlaiselta kuin tuo Tarnin Shimanon läpiakseli + korvakekombo, olisikohan mahdollisesti sama? Kiinnostaa näin Tarnin omistajana.

----------


## Sambolo

Juu löytykin kuvia kokonaisista pyöristä sickin insta tililtä. On kyllä jäätävän pitkiä nuo jotku  :Leveä hymy:  Mallit lienee samoja kun Shrike ja Sesh. https://www.instagram.com/p/BuG1Z1HA...=1o5z3iesx05hw

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxmOZ_bn...=1q0yu0ehy2x14

----------


## Grr

> Shimanon läpiakseli + korvakekombo, olisikohan mahdollisesti sama?



Shimanon 12 mm akselin kierre on käsittääkseni 1,5 mm nousulla, X12 1,0 mm nousulla. Tässä 1,75 mm nousu joka on "Maxle standard"... Ei ollenkaan sekavaa. =)

----------


## hitlike

Onko keulakulmakiima mennyt joillain vähän överiksi? Eiköhän jäykkäperässä 62 astetta ole jo kaukana ns. sweet spotista vaikka olisi kuinka world cup luokan HT enduristi. Vai haetaanko tässä jotain HT DH pyörää? Paljon tuohon on tarkoitus laittaa joustoa? 

Tuo Scandal näyttää muuten aika pätevältä pelilta ja hinnaltaakin fiksu.

----------


## hece

> Shimanon 12 mm akselin kierre on käsittääkseni 1,5 mm nousulla, X12 1,0 mm nousulla. Tässä 1,75 mm nousu joka on "Maxle standard"... Ei ollenkaan sekavaa. =)



Läpiakseleita on sentään "vain" joku tusinaa, noilla kolmella kierteellä ja eri pituuksilla. Mutta korvakkeita on vielä moninkertaisesti, olisin yllättynyt että olisi täsmälleen samat kuin Tarnissa. Sickin kuvissa näyttää erilaiselta. Korvakkeet vielä ovat rikkoontuvaa sorttia joten niiden saatavuus tulevaisuudessa on tärkeää. En kuitenkaan usko että Sick on omanlaisia korvakkeita suunnitellut, varmaan rungonvalmistajan "valikoimista" valittu jotkut.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Omasta mielestä on, koska tuolla tavalla ohjaamo lyhentyy aikalailla ja se on minusta aika iso osa näiden pyörien ideaa, että ohjaamossa on tilaa ja voi ajaa lyhyellä stemmillä.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Ehkä sopisi muuhun ketjuun tai omaan ketjuun, mutta kysyn nyt täällä: olisiko ihan pystyyn kuollut idea tehdä itse vanhasta teräsrungosta loivemmalla ohjauskulmalla oleva? Jos sahaisi vaakaputken ohjainputkesta irti ja poistaisi puoli senttiä, taivuttaisi ja hitsaisi kiinni, olisi siinä esim. noin 68 -> 65 loivennos. Vai olisiko alaputken pidennys parempi? Kyllähän nuo jotka osaavat sahailevat ja hitsailevat mitä vaan rungoistaan...  Paljonko noilla angleseteillä saa maksimissaan? Joku 3-5 astetta olisi meikällä hakusessa.



Kaks astetta taitaa olla Worksilla ja Superstarilla eniten kääntävät. Varmaan pitäs olla kokoluokkaa xl oleva runko lähtökohtana, jos tavotteena ois mediumin huitteilla oleva tekele. Varmaan ois myös syytä varmistaa, ettei oo ohenneltua putkea, tai hitsarin homma menee hankalaksi. Ensimmäisen prototyypin aihio ois varmaan myös syytä olla luokkaa ilmainen. Käytännössä menis varmaan suurin osa saumoista uusiksi, että sais jotenkin järkevän rungon.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Itseäni kyllä arveluttaisi sen verran tuollaisen jatkoviritelmän kestävyys, että jäisi kovin räädisti ajamatta. Sauma "keskellä putkea" ei kuulostaa hyvältä idealta.

----------


## J4nn3R

Iso halpa vesijohtoputkirunko aihioksi , semmonen, kun marketista sai 20 vuotta sitten. Tai hakee sahurilta muutaman metrin suoraa putkea, josta askartelee etukolmion uusiksi. Joka tapauksessa varmaan semmonen projekti, että enemmän tekemisen, kun ajamisen iloa saattais olla lopputulema.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

En kyllä keulakulman takia lähtis mitää pätkimää ja hitsailemaan. Geometria monien tekijöiden summa, pitäis koko runko tehdä uusiks eikä siinä enää järkeä. Jos haluaa loivaa ja modernia halvalla niin tuo one-one diili on varmaa tällä hetkellä paras vaihtoehto siihen.

----------


## J4nn3R

Jos ihan aiheesta, niin meneekö tuo Scandal nyt kuitenkin enemmän xc-kategoriaan? En löytänyt mistään geotaulukoita noihin uusiin OnOneihin?

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Grr

> katotaan miten tällä kertaa käy.



Heh, äskettäin tuli mailia: "There's been a bit of confusion regarding the way we have named these frames with respect to their size."
Eli aiemmin geometriataulukoissa näkynyt M/430mm Hello Dave onkin nimetty jossain vaiheessa tämän päivän aikana uudelleen kooksi LRG/430. Numerot säilyy samana, mutta kirjainkoot ei olekkaan S-M-L vaan M-L-XL.
On se semmonen paja se.

----------


## Sambolo

> Jos ihan aiheesta, niin meneekö tuo Scandal nyt kuitenkin enemmän xc-kategoriaan? En löytänyt mistään geotaulukoita noihin uusiin OnOneihin?
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



tuossa ainaki https://www.instagram.com/p/B1t2n77H...=1vqhli7vszr9z

Eiköhän se ainakin trail pyörä ole. 65 on keulakulma, suosituskeula 120-130mm.

----------


## J4nn3R

Kiitti! Juu onhan se melkosen loiva näköjään...

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Divi

> Ai että. Tänään tuli oma Taival. Reach kasvo 55mm verrattuna aikasempaan maastopyörään ja tuntuu aivan pirun hyvältä. Ihan täpinöissä. Tuntuu, että kaikki aikasemman pyörän ongelmat katos ja ajaminen on vaa 5/5.



Valmiin buildinko tilasit? Millon?

Näppäsin itekkin taipaleksen tilaukseen, runkosettinä... kasa osia valumassa kans ja joitain jo kotiutettu, syyhyää ihan pirusti että pääsis kasaamaan ja testaamaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## Jerjohannes

> Valmiin buildinko tilasit? Millon?
> 
> Näppäsin itekkin taipaleksen tilaukseen, runkosettinä... kasa osia valumassa kans ja joitain jo kotiutettu, syyhyää ihan pirusti että pääsis kasaamaan ja testaamaan!



TR build, mutta Pike keulilla. Pistin tilauksen kesäkuussa. Oli vähän osien kanssa saatavuusongelmaa.
Alku vuodesta pääsin testaamaan ekan kerran tämmöstä long and slack pyörää. Omalla pyörällä (edellisellä) oli sen jälkeen vähä jotain kokoajan hampaan kolossa. Jotkut sano, että kikkailu olis vaikeampaa tämmösellä geolla. Mun mielestä on kuitenki paljo vakaampi ja luotettavampi kaikes mitä temppuaa. Vielä ei oo ainakaa tässä parissa päivässä ehtiny mitää moitittavaa löytää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Divi

> TR build, mutta Pike keulilla. Pistin tilauksen kesäkuussa. Oli vähän osien kanssa saatavuusongelmaa.
> Alku vuodesta pääsin testaamaan ekan kerran tämmöstä long and slack pyörää. Omalla pyörällä (edellisellä) oli sen jälkeen vähä jotain kokoajan hampaan kolossa. Jotkut sano, että kikkailu olis vaikeampaa tämmösellä geolla. Mun mielestä on kuitenki paljo vakaampi ja luotettavampi kaikes mitä temppuaa. Vielä ei oo ainakaa tässä parissa päivässä ehtiny mitää moitittavaa löytää



Aivan, toivotaan että runkosettiä ei tarvi odotella mahottoman kauaa. Kuume nousee!  :Leveä hymy: 

27.5+ setupilla lähen alkuun, 29 etukiekkoa olis tarkotus kokeilla plussa takasen kaveriksi.

----------


## Sambolo

Hello Dave näyttää jo loppuneen. Onkos kellään ollut polessa 160mm keulaa ja 27.5+ rengastus?

----------


## Kemizti

> Hello Dave näyttää jo loppuneen. Onkos kellään ollut polessa 160mm keulaa ja 27.5+ rengastus?



2,8" Misukat ja Fox36 160mm

----------


## Kemizti

> ^Näyttää Polekin kohtuu lyhyeltä ja jyrkkägeometriselta, kun on pari päivää tuijotellut noiden Sick bicyclesien kuvia...



Juu, kaikki on niin suhteellista, että mihin vertaa.. ja toi on vaan M koko..

----------


## hitlike

> ^Näyttää Polekin kohtuu lyhyeltä ja jyrkkägeometriselta, kun on pari päivää tuijotellut noiden Sick bicyclesien kuvia...



Näinpä, ja sitten voi miettiä että Pole on tosi radikaali pituudessaan ja släkissä. Revikoiden mukaan "pitää osata jo ajaa" että saa pyörästä jotain irti. Noi Sickit on enemmänkin sirkustemppu.

----------


## Sambolo

> 2,8" Misukat ja Fox36 160mm



Jees jees, mitä oot tykänny tuolla setupilla? Polehan vissii suosittelee max 150mm keulaa, mutta eipä se ole ennenkään ollut niin justiinsa. Taival ois hyvä varavaihtoehto jos en malta sääästää täpäriä varten  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Jees jees, mitä oot tykänny tuolla setupilla? Polehan vissii suosittelee max 150mm keulaa, mutta eipä se ole ennenkään ollut niin justiinsa. Taival ois hyvä varavaihtoehto jos en malta sääästää täpäriä varten



No, keula on ollu paikallaan viikon verran, aiemmin oli 150mm Fox34, onhan tuo tukevampi ja tuos on paremmat säädöt.. lyhempi tuo silti taitaa olla A-C mitaltaan, kuin "sallittu" 150mm 29" keula, koska tuo on 27,5" alajaloilla..

Mut lyhyesti, tykkään!

----------


## yksinteoin

Mä en kyllä allekirjoita alkuunkaan sitä että näillä ns. radical geometry -pyörillä tarttis olla joku huippukuski, että niistä saa jotain irti. Päinvastoin, tällaiselle keskinkertaiselle kuskille loiva keula yms vaan helpottaa ajoa ilman sen suurempia miinuksia. Toki suhteessa pyörän potentiaalista alamäkeen jää käyttämättä paljon jos ei osaa kunnolla ajaa, mutta paljon enemmän sitä jäisi käyttämättä jos keulakulma on joku 67+, runko lyhyt ja keskiö korkealla.

Polea en ole kokeillut, mutta Belterillä on takana ns jo jonkun verran kilometrejä. Pyörän long low slack -kombosta ainoastaan tonttiin tiputettu BB oikeasti tekee pyörästä vähän vaikean trailiajossa. Eniten toki toi pyörä vaan tosi matala ja tooosi slack, pituuden puolesta ei hätyyttele mitään sickejä.

----------


## Grr

> ^Näyttää Polekin kohtuu lyhyeltä ja jyrkkägeometriselta, kun on pari päivää tuijotellut noiden Sick bicyclesien kuvia...



Laittoivat tosiaan planetilta päivitetyt mitat sähköpostiin.
Hello Dave L (päivitetty koko) reach on täsmälleen sama kuin Polen M koko, että ei se nyt oikeesti mikään sairaan pitkä (sic) ole.  :Leveä hymy:  Toptube on jopa lyhyempi, koska kulmat.

----------


## Divi

> Laittoivat tosiaan planetilta päivitetyt mitat sähköpostiin.



Jotenkin tullu koko tuosta casesta semmonen olo että yhdenmoisia sähläreitä ne on nuo On-onen tyypitkin. Jotenkin luotaan työntävä tapa toimia tuommonen että ostetaan kaverilta jonku muun firman rungot, oletettavasti ilman koeajoa tai muuta vastaavaa kunnon tutustumista. Tehdään mainoskampanja sen nurin menneen firman kustannuksella ja hätäillään kauheella sähläyksellä rungot myyntiin ilman kunnon kuvia, mittoja, tietoja yms joita sitten päivitellään sähköpostilla porukalle. Ei jää itelle ainakaan pienintäkään luottoa firmaan, ja esim siihen että jos tuommonen runko nyt sitten hajoaa niin miten takuun hoitavat. Uutta runkoa eivät ainakaan ala teettämään tilalle kun ovat kovaan ääneen toitottanu että tämä on nyt limited erä eikä lisää ole tulossa. Toivotaan että rungot on hyviä, pyörä toimii myös ajossa eikä vaan myyntipuheissa, ja ettei ongelmia tule..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sambolo

Juu kaikki tommonen sai kyllä omallekkin innostukselle jarrua^ Vaikkakin, tuohon hintaa tuon pienem sekoilun jotenkin hyväksynkin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kyllähän näiden autotallipajojen kanssa voi varautua aina pieneen säätöön ja häsläykseen varsinkin uusien tuotteiden yhteydessä. Jos se ahdistaa niin kannattaa ostaa vastaava pyörä joltain isolta merkkivalmistajalta niin saa haluamaansa jämptiä palvelua.

Itsellä ei On-One/Planet-X:n toiminnasta hirveästi valittamista ole. Rungotkin on hyviä ja niitä ollut kolme. Jos 29er Inbred tulisi takaisin myyntiin niin olisin ensimmäisenä ostamassa.

----------


## IHD

öööö- mikäs toi bb:n alla roikkuva letku on? "Äkkipysäytin" tms  :Sarkastinen: ?

No nyt mää hoksasin, dropperin letkuhan se siinä- kuis se noin tulloo ulos ?

----------


## rocksted

Arvasin että siihen puututaan. Laitoin muodikkaasti penkin alas enkä muistanut vetää piuhaa piiloon. Normaalisti penkki on vähän ylempänä ja johto silloin jemmassa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Siis mitä vittua? Penkin alas laittaminen tuo vaijerin kuoren ulos? Olisiko asennuksessa jotain vikaa?

----------


## vihtis83

> Siis mitä vittua? Penkin alas laittaminen tuo vaijerin kuoren ulos? Olisiko asennuksessa jotain vikaa?



Varmaan koko tolppaa tiputettu alaspäin niin alas kuin menee. Siis ihan tolpan kannatinta löysätty ja tiputettu. Silloin hissitolpan vaijeri tulee edellä ulospäin.

----------


## JackOja

> Varmaan koko tolppaa tiputettu alaspäin niin alas kuin menee. Siis ihan tolpan kannatinta löysätty ja tiputettu.....



Miks kukaan tekisi niin?

----------


## rocksted

> Siis mitä vittua? Penkin alas laittaminen tuo vaijerin kuoren ulos? Olisiko asennuksessa jotain vikaa?



Pitää varmaan viedä huoltoon

----------


## vihtis83

> Miks kukaan tekisi niin?



No jos haluaa saada penkin ihan niin alas kuin mahdollista. Siksi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

aha joo, en vissiin ihan ymmärrä tätä räädistelyä.

----------


## GKC

Perinteisellä linjalla tuntuu jatkuvan kuvien kommaus... 

Ei kait sitä satulaputkea ajossa kukaan tuosta klemmarista laskekaan ja mun mielestä avaaja mainitsi kuvaa varten laskeneensa. 

Hieno pyörä mutta eräiden mielestä varmaan liian korkea top tube kun ei näytä "naisten pyörältä". 


Lähetetty minun GM1913 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tangon päästä puuttuu tulppa. Iso virhe.

----------


## IHD

> Tangon päästä puuttuu tulppa. Iso virhe.



Näin on, suorastaan mega-moka. Lisäksi gummien tekstit ja vanteen tarrat epäsynkassa, tämä on jo lähes anteeksiantamatonta :Sarkastinen: .
Vaikuttavat kyllä aivan selvästi jälleenmyyntiarvoon lähes vakavasti otettavan maastopyöräilijän silmissä.

----------


## rocksted

> Lisäksi gummien tekstit ja vanteen tarrat epäsynkassa, tämä on jo lähes anteeksiantamatonta.



Gröhöm, renkaiden tekstit on keskitetty venttiilien kanssa, kuten kuuluukin. #40

----------


## hece

> Gröhöm, renkaiden tekstit on keskitetty venttiilien kanssa, kuten kuuluukin. #40



Sivuhuomiona laitoin kerrankin renkaan (45NRTH Wrathchild) tekstit vanteen tekstien kanssa kohdilleen, mutta toisella puolen ne olikin eri kohdassa! Ja laitoin vielä väärän ei-ajopuolen kohdilleen. Onneksi ei ole jäykkäperä niin ei tarvitse tänne laittaa kuvaa.

----------


## hitlike

> Näin on, suorastaan mega-moka. Lisäksi gummien tekstit ja vanteen tarrat epäsynkassa, tämä on jo lähes anteeksiantamatonta.
> Vaikuttavat kyllä aivan selvästi jälleenmyyntiarvoon lähes vakavasti otettavan maastopyöräilijän silmissä.



Ihme että kukaan ei ole kommentoinut rungon syperhypertöpöä riitsiä joka varmasti viimeistään ajaa pois kaikki foorumin asiantuntevat ostajaehdokkaat.

----------


## Sambolo

Kyllä ite lasken tolpan niin alas kun saa jos tiedossa vaan alamäki tai hyppelyhommia. Pidempi dropperi ois toki kätevämpi mut ei museopyörissä vielä semmosta oltu keksitty. 

^ jos riitsi lyhyt niin ETT:stä ei näyttäs ainakaa olevan puute  :Vink:  Hienon mustanpuhuva pyörä kyllä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ihme että kukaan ei ole kommentoinut rungon syperhypertöpöä riitsiä joka varmasti viimeistään ajaa pois kaikki foorumin asiantuntevat ostajaehdokkaat.



Tuon riitsi on kyllä vanhaa aikaa eikä modernia long slackia. Varmaan ihan hyvä riitsi XC-pyörään, mutta tämän tyyppiseen niin töpö mikä töpö.

----------


## rocksted

Saako se nyt kuitenkin olla täällä jäykkä allmountain pyörä-topicissa vai etsinkö jostain enemmän xc-henkisen ketjun?

----------


## kauris

Tai että myynti-ilmoitukselle ei ketjuja kuulu edes etsiä.

----------


## hitlike

> Tuon riitsi on kyllä vanhaa aikaa eikä modernia long slackia. Varmaan ihan hyvä riitsi XC-pyörään, mutta tämän tyyppiseen niin töpö mikä töpö.



Tää oli varmaan provoa mutta hyvin tommonen töpökin näyttää kulkevan.

https://youtu.be/Ghife2jVsx0?t=63

----------


## hitlike

> Saako se nyt kuitenkin olla täällä jäykkä allmountain pyörä-topicissa vai etsinkö jostain enemmän xc-henkisen ketjun?



Saa koska pyörä on oikeastaan topikin mukaisen pyörän loistava malliesimerkki.

----------


## kauris

Pinkbiken tän päivän vertailussa kaksi am-jäykkäperää. Marin San Quentin ja Spessun Fuse
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/field-...e-comp-29.html

----------


## IHD

MBR UK:n nettisivulla arvostelu Norco Torrentista: https://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/hardtail/norco-torrent-s2
jotain kitinää BB:n korkeudesta...

----------


## GKC

Eikös GMBN:n Blake vetäny Megavalanchen tollasella Scoutilla?

Mut aika XC- kisahan se on tietty.. 

Lähetetty minun GM1913 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Miksihän tommosella pyörällä sinne sitten lähtenyt kerran XC-kisasta kyse.

----------


## GKC

> Miksihän tommosella pyörällä sinne sitten lähtenyt kerran XC-kisasta kyse.



Niin. Kyllähän ton ajais vaikka cyclolla...

https://youtu.be/v1mCBdI499g

Lähetetty minun GM1913 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Lukutaitokin on mennyt sakilla sen verran heikoksi, että olkoot nyt tässä.

----------


## hro

> Lukutaitokin on mennyt sakilla sen verran heikoksi, että olkoot nyt tässä.



Ole nyt vielä marttyyrikin. Eka vittuilet kaikille kaikesta, sitte pahotat mieles kun joku ei ymmärrä sun huikeeta vitsiä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No kyllä minua jo vähän häiritsee, että kun x on hyvä XC-pyörään == koko pyörä on XC-pyörä, mikä ei tietenkään pidä paikkaansa, koska siellä on monta muuta mittaa jotka vaikuttavat asiaan. Kyllä täällä nyt joku muu leikkii drama queenia kuin minä.

Kenellekään en ole vittuillut mitään paitsi nyt vähän tuolle, joka yrittää myynnissä olevaa pyörää täällä mainostaa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Aah, onpa mukavaa kun perinteet jatkuvat.  Moni asia painuu unholaan mutta foorumin henki on entisellään.  

Kuka arvaa miksi ei ole tullut laitettua tänne kuvia omista fillareista?  Eikä todennäköisesti tule laitettua jatkossakaan.

----------


## Sambolo

> MBR UK:n nettisivulla arvostelu Norco Torrentista: https://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/hardtail/norco-torrent-s2
> jotain kitinää BB:n korkeudesta...



Steel is real...ly heavy. En sillee painosta välitä, mut onhan tuo yli 16kg L koon jäykkäperästä ihan kunnioitettava luku  :Hymy:  XL Kokoinen sight täpäri kevyempi ja se on jo iso pyörä. Mut ilmeisesti norco tekee rungot kestävyys mielessään, kautta linjan tuntuis olevan kilpailijoita painavempia, oli sit teräs, alu tai hiilari. Aika dramaattisena pidettii kyllä keskiön korkeutta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pturunen

Tämän yhden merkin lynkkaamisella ei ole juurikaan tekemistä suomalaisuudella vaan merkin takana olevan herran vastenmielisellä nettipreesensillä. En ole ikinä nähnyt kenenkään muun markkinoivan tuotteitaan dissaamalla kilpailijoita niiden foorumeilla - ainakaan pyöröäteollisuuden parissa. Suomalaisessa hifiskenessä eräs tietty kauppias harrasti moista toimintaa. Henkilökohtaisesti en ikinä tule kyseisen merkin tuotetta hankkimaan - oli suomalainen tai ei. Pässilässä en näe mitään vikaa - enkä lopulta pyörän/rungon hinnassakaan. Maksaisin ilomielin käsintehdystä rungosta vaikka Jenkkeihin/Kanadaan 1.5keuroa, jos se minusta on sen arvoista.

----------


## Sambolo

Ei ole tuollaista tullut itelle vastaan. Tosin en tuollaisilla kriteereillä muutenkaan valitse pyöriä mitä ostan.

----------


## N-K

Jos käsintehtyä ja custom geometriaa haluaa, niin täältä vois löytyä apu.
http://projectxii.nl/en/patientzero-2/
Ihan sairaan hienoja myös.
Ilmeisesti Suomeen on jo joku yksilö eksynytkin.

----------


## Villetre

Pässilä voisi olla seuraava pyöräni-helposti. 3" &29" on kombo mitä kaipaan, ja 65keulakulma riittää setämiehelle.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pässilässä vähän ahdistaa brittityylinen 60mm BB drop. Suomalaisissa juurakoissa vähän perseestä, mutta alamäkeen rakennetulla uralla toki hyvä.

----------


## perttime

> Pässilässä vähän ahdistaa brittityylinen 60mm BB drop. Suomalaisissa juurakoissa vähän perseestä, mutta alamäkeen rakennetulla uralla toki hyvä.



Onhan Pässilälä myös malli, jossa on perinteisempi geometria.

Joskus tuli mieleen, että tekisivätkö enempi customia, kun kerran valittavia kulmia kumminkin löytyy.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Onhan Pässilälä myös malli, jossa on perinteisempi geometria.
> 
> Joskus tuli mieleen, että tekisivätkö enempi customia, kun kerran valittavia kulmia kumminkin löytyy.



Niin pitää lisätä, että kyse tuosta Hamarista. Titaaniin ei lompakko taivu.

----------


## perttime

Onkohan kellään muulla Chromagin runkoa käytössä?

Itsellä 10 vuotta vanhempi versio tästä: https://chromagbikes.com/collections...ts/stylus-2020 Sen jälkeen on kulmia modernisoitu.

----------


## pturunen

> Jos käsintehtyä ja custom geometriaa haluaa, niin täältä vois löytyä apu.
> http://projectxii.nl/en/patientzero-2/
> Ihan sairaan hienoja myös.
> Ilmeisesti Suomeen on jo joku yksilö eksynytkin.



No nyt. Tuo on hieno. Pitäiskö laittaa....

----------


## Pexxi

Taidan olla ainoa jonka mielestä noi loiva- ja pitkäkeulaiset on aika rumia järjestään. Rungot itsessään ovat hienoja mutta sitten kun ne laitetaan kasaan pyöriksi niin asia muuttuu.

----------


## jusutus-

^ Kyllä sä olet ainoa  :Hymy:

----------


## N-K

> Pässilässä vähän ahdistaa brittityylinen 60mm BB drop. Suomalaisissa juurakoissa vähän perseestä, mutta alamäkeen rakennetulla uralla toki hyvä.



IMO matala keskiö jäykkäperässä on vaan hyvä. Omassa Pacessa BB drop 65mm. Voi vetää kaikki juurakko- ja kivikkomäet ihan huoletta täysiä. Todella vakaa ajaa, eikä kolise kammet mihinkään.
Haasteellisimmissa alamäissä on lähtenyt monta sekuntia ajasta 160mm joustavaan täpäriin nähden.

Tasasta tai ylämäkeen ajaessa juurakot nyt vaan on hanurista jäykkäperällä aina - oli keskiön korkeus mikä tahansa.

----------


## stumpe

Mulla oli ragley big alissa myös 65mm bb drop ja 29x2.6 kumeilla ei ollut mitään ongelmaa. Kun taas 27.5+ kiekoilla pyörästä tuli käytännössä ajokelvoton maastossa.

----------


## PässiläBicycles

> Hieno tuo Pässilä, mutta millainen ajettava 63 asteen HA oikeasti on trail-käytössä? Jossain tulee raja vastaan, kun alati loivenevasta keulakulmasta seuraa chopper-tyylinen puskeminen tiukemmissa käännöksissä hitaalla vauhdilla. Välillä tuntuu, että kyseessä on kisa progressiivisuudesta, jossa HA loivenee ja kompensaationa STA jyrkkenee, ja ajo-ominaisuuksien arvioinnissa korostuu ennennäkemättömät alamäkiominaisuudet.



Moi. Tähän Hamarin keulakulmaan päädyttiin siksi, että paremmin trail-ajoon sopivalla 130 mm joustavalla keulalla saa pyörään traileille sopivan 64,4 asteen keulakulman ja vastaavasti 63,6 asteen kulman pidemmällä kovempaan rymistelyyn sopivalla keulalla. Koska keulakulmaa ei massatuotantomallissa saa optimoitua kaikkien keulojen pituuksille niin mielestämme tämä oli sopiva kompromissi. Lyhyemmällä 42 mm keulan offsetilla saa mukavasti eturenkaalle lisää pitoa ja rauhallisempaa ohjausta. T. Markku, Pässilä Bicycles.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tasasta tai ylämäkeen ajaessa juurakot nyt vaan on hanurista jäykkäperällä aina - oli keskiön korkeus mikä tahansa.



No eikä ole vaan mukavaa jumppaa. IMO.

----------


## Petri Väisänen

> Taidan olla ainoa jonka mielestä noi loiva- ja pitkäkeulaiset on aika rumia järjestään. Rungot itsessään ovat hienoja mutta sitten kun ne laitetaan kasaan pyöriksi niin asia muuttuu.



Kyllä. Olet. 

Lähetetty minun Redmi Note 8 Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

Nyt sitä kuvaa sivusta niin näkee rumuuden, selvästi yritetty peitellä sitä.

----------


## IHD

"Kauneus on katsojan silmässä" - muutama vuosi sitten kun itse vielä ajelin 26":lla näyttivät 29-tuumaiset mittasuhteiltaan luonnottomilta. Nyt
kun omat mankelit on 29:jä, 26":set näyttää naurettavalta lastenfillarilta  :Hymy: . Eli kaikkeen tottuu... onhan noita 32" ja 36" tuumaisiakin jo testattu, esim. Pinkbikessa oli
juttua niistä ja jossain espanijalaisessa fillarilehdessä (Solobici, Bike tai Bikes World tms.) oli jo jonkun 36:sen (tai 32:sen) täysjäkän proton testikin. Saas nähdä millaisella
rengaskoolla ja rungon mitoituksilla jöykkäperät on varustettu 10 vuoden kuluttua...

----------


## Pexxi

Juuri siellä se on. Otetaan vaikka Pole Taival, omaan silmään jos ei suoranaisesti aivan ruma niin kauniiksikaan sitä ei voi sanoa. Ei muuten ole sattumaa että esim kenkäteollisuudessa mallikoot ovat miehillä 41 ja naisilla 37, joku 47 kun olisi niin no käykää katsomassa siellä kaupassa ja verratkaa. Polellakin varmaan kannattaisi laittaa mainoskuviin pienin runkokoko jos jo ei ole.

----------


## Sambolo

Taival on kylkä omaan makuun kaunis runko. Mutta ei kaikki muakaan sytytä, pitkä geoinen pyörä ohuilla teräsputkilla, jossa keulan putke paksummat näyttää muhkuine kumeineen välillä vähän hassulta. Mut suurin osa kyllä pirun hienoilta. Täällä voi esim aivopestä itteään https://instagram.com/fuckyeahhardta...=12phxepjx5qj5

----------


## Villetre

Mustakin Taivalin runko on esteettisesti aika kaunis. Putket on linjassa. Siro.

----------


## Divi

https://youtu.be/iAhR6c1Agbw

Jotenki tämä työntyy kokoajan mieleen ku näitä teidän pitkien pyörien hieno-ruma juttuja lukee 😁
Ohan se taival vähän spessujopo, mutta on semmosella hurjan hauska paukutella menemään.

----------


## Petri Väisänen

> https://youtu.be/iAhR6c1Agbw
> 
> Jotenki tämä työntyy kokoajan mieleen ku näitä teidän pitkien pyörien hieno-ruma juttuja lukee 
> Ohan se taival vähän spessujopo, mutta on semmosella hurjan hauska paukutella menemään.



Kateelliset. 

Lähetetty minun Redmi Note 8 Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Divi

Kieltämättä siinä mielessä että oma pyörä näyttää tällä hetkellä, ja vielä ainakin reilun kuukauden verran tältä...

----------


## tanEzki

Ois kiva kuulla ihmisten kokemuksia  trek roscoe 8:sta ?  :Hymy:

----------


## Silmäkulmahiomakone

> Ois kiva kuulla ihmisten kokemuksia  trek roscoe 8:sta ?



Hyvät on kokemukset. Vauhdin makuun kun alkaa päästä ni keula alkaa tuntua aika rimpulalta. Mutta eihän se pyörä tähän am sarjaan kyllä kuulukkaan.

----------


## Kärrä

> Cotic BFeMAX



Hardtail Partyn mielipide YouTubessa

----------


## Sambolo

Uutta honzoa. Alkaa olee konall geot kunnossa.
https://www.konaworld.com/honzo_esd.cfm

----------


## stumpe

> Uutta honzoa. Alkaa olee konall geot kunnossa.
> https://www.konaworld.com/honzo_esd.cfm



Ostaisin huutaen jos mulla ei olis Davea. Olis kyl hauska koittaa tota kun cs 417mm vs davessa cs 458mm  :Leveä hymy:  Muutoin aika sama geo.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

BB droppia on Honzossa kyllä aika reilusti.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Joo korkea ja lyhyehkö jäi Laufeystä fiilikseksi. XL:ää kävin kojottamassa. Vähän saisi loivempi keulakin olla.

----------


## ture

Onko kellään kokemuksia Stantonin Switch9erista? Tarkoitus olisi hankkia uusi jäykkäperä mahdollisimman moneksi vuodeksi eteenpäin ja valinta on kaventunut lähinnä pohdiskeluksi Switch9erin ja Sherpan välillä. Tällä hetkellä tulee koluttua lähinnä North Vancouverin varsin mäkisiä maastoja joihin Switch9er lienee juuri passeli, Sherpa kun vissiin istuu paremmin tasaisempaan maastoon. Kuitenkin on hyvin mahdollista että jossain kohden tulee paluumuutettua takaisin Suomeen ja mieluusti samalla pyörällä jatkaisin ajoa sielläkin.

----------


## Sambolo

Vähän miettiny jos dirtin korvais am hooteella, modernilla agressiivisella geolla. Mitenhän semmonen toimisi hyppely ja pumppishommissa missä dirtti taas omiaan? Dirtillä vähän ikävä polkea pelipaikoille ja käyttö aika rajoittunutta, mutta toisaalta siinäkin puolensa. Oon vaan huomannut, että hyppelyhommat maistuu täpärillä enemmän kun se on huomattavasti vakaampi hypyissä ja siihen on parempi tuntuma kun sillä ajaa muuten enemmän, sit aina dirtiin siirtyminen on pieni shokki kun niin iso kontrasti pyörien välillä. Toisaalta täpäri ei oikein toimi pikkupyörädirtillä. AM HT olis monipuolisempi, mut olisko silti liian kankee pumppikselle tai dirtille? Kaikkihan ois kiva olla, mutta tilaa ei ole ja joku olis kuitenkin suurimman osan ajasta ajamatta.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kyllä mä vahvasti epäilen, että pitkä AM HT toimis kovin miellyttävästi pumpilla.

----------


## bike futurist

Itellä on tällä hetkellä kaksikin modernia "jibbailupyörää". 

Lähtötilanne muutama vuosi sitten oli se, että old school lyhyt ja korkea dirtti (NS Suburban 2008'ish) tuntui oudolta L kokoiseen (olen ite pitkäjalkainen 181cm) Megatoweriin verrattuna.

Päädyin myymään dirtin ja ostamaan tilalle M kokoisen 435 pitkän ylivuotisen 5010, millä oli tarkoitus ajaa kaikki mitä dirtilläkin. 

Kuitenkin, tänä kesänä hetken mielijohteesta tuli ostettua alesta Cannondalen Dave, missä on lähestulkoon 1:1 fitti ku 5010:ssä, niin on saanut hyvää kontrastia. 

Ehkä parhaiten näiden erot tulee siinä minkä tyyppisissä hyppymestoissa kumpaisellakin ajaa mieluiten. 

5010:
- LKP, vauhdin ja riskin takia, tosin A linjaa ja siitä ylöspäin alkaa sitten taas mega tuntua paremmalta idealta
- Hertsikan hyndäspotti
- Pete-park, ainakin vielä tällä hetkellä, kun aika tuntemattomia vauhdit ja linjat
- Fira
- Luolavuori (tre)
- Ylästö, maa sen verran röykkynen, että täpäri rullaa paremmin

Dave: 
- Terminaali, tiukemmat muodot ja sileä maa niin paree
- Savela, saa paremman vauhdit ku täpärillä 
- kaikki pumpträckit

5010 on noista kahdesta omaan ajooni paljon monipuolisempi, mutta pumppia sillä ei oikeen aja. Ainakaan montaa tuntia, tai nauttien siitä. Mutta lyhytjoustoista 27 kannattaa harkita myös jos vaan on aikaa / tilaa / resursseja pitää, on aivan sairaan hauska vehe  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt on kyllä sellaista tekstiä mistä tämä vanhus tippui täysin kyydistä. Mutta onko tuo 5010 Santa Cruzin täpäri?

----------


## Sambolo

Meinaatko ylästöllä tolkin dirttiä? Sielä on kyllä tosi tiukkaa linkaa ja tulee dirtilläkin kiire, polella ois ländissä keula toisen nokalla  :Leveä hymy:  

Joku slopedurohan ois siisti, mutta joku ht perverssio tässä myös(onhan noi am jäykkikset varsinkin upeita) ja haluisin ajaa vähän maastoakin ja ehkä parkkia hooteella(ainakin mielikuvissa  :Leveä hymy:  ).

Toisaalta miettiny kans yhden pyörän taktiikaks joku mulletti bronson, sitä kehuttiin kovasti dirttihommiinkin, mut jotenkin dirtin ja hooteen yksinkertaisuuskin viehättää. 
Polella oon tähän mennessä iha onnistuneesti ajanut kaikkea paitsi tolkin dirttiä, tai on sieläkin jotain linjoja. Luulin myös, että se on ihan ok pumppiksella ennen kuin rupesin dirtillä sitä ajamaan  :Leveä hymy:  Skedeparkeilla dirtti ketterämpi, mut jotenkin täpäri tuntuu sieläkin turvallisemmalta.

----------


## maaco

> Vähän miettiny jos dirtin korvais am hooteella, modernilla agressiivisella geolla. Mitenhän semmonen toimisi hyppely ja pumppishommissa missä dirtti taas omiaan? Dirtillä vähän ikävä polkea pelipaikoille ja käyttö aika rajoittunutta, mutta toisaalta siinäkin puolensa. Oon vaan huomannut, että hyppelyhommat maistuu täpärillä enemmän kun se on huomattavasti vakaampi hypyissä ja siihen on parempi tuntuma kun sillä ajaa muuten enemmän, sit aina dirtiin siirtyminen on pieni shokki kun niin iso kontrasti pyörien välillä. Toisaalta täpäri ei oikein toimi pikkupyörädirtillä. AM HT olis monipuolisempi, mut olisko silti liian kankee pumppikselle tai dirtille? Kaikkihan ois kiva olla, mutta tilaa ei ole ja joku olis kuitenkin suurimman osan ajasta ajamatta.



Mulla on Kona Honzo ESD ja kyllä sillä pumppiradallakin on tullut käytyä. Ja käyty kokeileen loikkimista. Ja mukava ajella maantiepätkiäkin. Hyvä vähän kaikessa. Osta siitä aggressiivisen geon kompromissipyörä, kun mulla on oikea dirt hakusassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kaatuilija

Onkohan mitään 29er kiekoilla ja 120mm joustokeulalle sopivaa edullista runkoa saatavilla missään? Octane One Prone 29 olisi ollut täydellinen ja punaisena pirun hienon näköinen. Ei vain löydy mistään enää. Keula, josta löytyy 120mm joustoa, löytyy jo valmiiksi, eli se rajoittaa jonkun verran.

----------


## Kemizti

> Onkohan mitään 29er kiekoilla ja 120mm joustokeulalle sopivaa edullista runkoa saatavilla missään? Octane One Prone 29 olisi ollut täydellinen ja punaisena pirun hienon näköinen. Ei vain löydy mistään enää. Keula, josta löytyy 120mm joustoa, löytyy jo valmiiksi, eli se rajoittaa jonkun verran.



Pole Taival lähtee runkosetti bundlena sellaiseen hintaan, että ei kannata paljoo vanhoja keuloja murehtia, ku hissitolppa ja keula tulee sopurahalla matkaan..

----------


## Hokku

> Onkohan mitään 29er kiekoilla ja 120mm joustokeulalle sopivaa edullista runkoa saatavilla missään? Octane One Prone 29 olisi ollut täydellinen ja punaisena pirun hienon näköinen. Ei vain löydy mistään enää. Keula, josta löytyy 120mm joustoa, löytyy jo valmiiksi, eli se rajoittaa jonkun verran.



Edullisesta en tiedä eikä kokojakaan ole nyt kuin pienin, mutta jos tämän otsikon alle etsisin 120mm keulalla runkoa niin tämä olisi varmaan listan ykkösenä https://www.pipedreamcycles.com/shop/sirius/

----------


## Sambolo

> Pole Taival lähtee runkosetti bundlena sellaiseen hintaan, että ei kannata paljoo vanhoja keuloja murehtia, ku hissitolppa ja keula tulee sopurahalla matkaan..



Tää ehdottomasti, pirun hyvä diili.

----------


## liero

Siinä oli diili johon itsekkin viime viikolla tartuin.
Evolink 131 runkosetti ilmestyy lähiaikoina fillari torille.

----------


## Late_h

Nukeproof Scout 290 lähtee Wigglestä 535e sis. toimituskulut, tullit ja verot.

----------


## Jukka4130

> Vähän miettiny jos dirtin korvais am hooteella, modernilla agressiivisella geolla. Mitenhän semmonen toimisi hyppely ja pumppishommissa missä dirtti taas omiaan? Dirtillä vähän ikävä polkea pelipaikoille ja käyttö aika rajoittunutta, mutta toisaalta siinäkin puolensa. Oon vaan huomannut, että hyppelyhommat maistuu täpärillä enemmän kun se on huomattavasti vakaampi hypyissä ja siihen on parempi tuntuma kun sillä ajaa muuten enemmän, sit aina dirtiin siirtyminen on pieni shokki kun niin iso kontrasti pyörien välillä.



Kysymys on lopulta, että miten suuren kompromissin on halukas tekemään. Kärjistettynä, oikeasti maastokelpoinen jäykkäperä on yhtä hyvin elementissään dirtillä tai pumptrackilla kuin dirt-pyörä maastossa tai vaikka bike parkissa. Pystyykö maasturilla ajamaan dirtillä ja pumptrackilla? Toki, mutta se ei ole siihen paras mahdollinen työkalu. Kyseisiin ajamisen muotoihin tehdyt pyörät tuntuvat usein alkuun kiikkeriltä ja jopa hermnostuneilta ajaa. Aiemmasta poikkeavalla pyörätyypillä ajamaan opettelu on kuitenkin vaivan arvoista, sillä maasturilla ajaminen on aika suuripiirteisen tuntuista sen jälkeen.

Siirtymät dirttipyörällä hoituvat mukavasti, jos homma erikseen pitkän "hessuhopo-satulatolpan", samanlainen mitä käytetään BMX-racing -pyörissä.

----------


## Sambolo

Meikällä taitaa olla niin pitkä satulatolppa kuin oon vaa löytäny, dropperi ois kova  :Leveä hymy:  kyllä dirtti jää, pitää kyllä miettiä senkin päivittämistä. Teräsrunkoisena ja melkeen saman painosena ku mun täpäri, se ei koostaan huolimatta tunnu ketterämmältä esim ilmassa.

----------


## liero

Noniin, tänään tuli pyörähdettyä Muuramessa.

----------


## Hokku

> Noniin, tänään tuli pyörähdettyä Muuramessa.



Minkä vuoden Zeb tuo on?

----------


## liero

Sikäli kun tulkitsin sarjanumerosta niin -22

----------


## Sambolo

Uuu nice! HT kuume taas nostaa päätään.

----------

